# Hmm, make sure you dont send your horse to this 'trainer'



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I feel so sorry for that horse. He looks like he doesn't even know what is going on. That rider looks completley unbalanced too and is using his reins to keep him in the saddle.
The guy on the ground shoul not be chasing the horse. That is an accident waiting to happen.
Poor horse..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Some people just shouldn't have horses


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What trainer? My take is a kid someone asked to ride a horse that keeps dropping it's shoulder and trying to run out.

The rider is not balancing off the reins. He is attempting to correct by pulling the horse back to the circle instead of lifting and keeping the horse under him and using his outside leg as a wall to block the dropped shoulder.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

LOL some kid! totally agree! ^


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That is a terrible video and hard to watch. Looks like someone was hiding behind the trees taping it. That looks to me like he's not a trainer, but to be truthful, I don't think he's doing a bad job. I wouldn't say poor horse, I'd say that horse has some pretty big issues. It's trying hard to get the guy off, it's trying to run out, doesn't want to steer. I would say that horse NEEDS a trainer. But poor horse and bad trainer I wouldn't say.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

mls said:


> What trainer? My take is a kid someone asked to ride a horse that keeps dropping it's shoulder and trying to run out.
> 
> The rider is not balancing off the reins. He is attempting to correct by pulling the horse back to the circle instead of lifting and keeping the horse under him and using his outside leg as a wall to block the dropped shoulder.


Thats what I thought 2. Looks more like the horse was bad not the kid.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I sure hope you people who are so judgmental never watch my mare on one of her 'no thank you, do not want to do what I'm told' days. Sigh. Not all horses are perfect all the time. Life is not butterflies and rainbows.

I agree with MLS and farmpony.

Some guy was asked to get on an unruly horse.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree wuth ab that is pretty much what most of us look like when horses are being stubborn. Luckily we dont have people hiding in the bushes recording. He is not actually doing anyhting to hurt the horse


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

He has decent balance, and I don't see him hanging off the horse's mouth or seesawing the bit.

The horse is being a butthead but his rider isn't beating him, cranking on his head, or kicking him in the ribs. 

I don't think he's an actual trainer so much as an exercise rider. 

In any case, whoever took the video had no real clue what they were seeing and just decided to snark about abuse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> In any case, whoever took the video had no real clue what they were seeing and just decided to snark about abuse.


Yes - which is why people shouldn't pull videos off youtube at random. Start a problem where there is none.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

a video never tells the full story.

he's done a good job of staying on and pushing the horse forward. i dont think you can criticise him too much. that horse is being a snot! dropping its shoulder, jumping/bucking, refusing to turn, i can go on. the only thing i didnt like is when he hit the horse in the head. 

we've all had a bad day with our horses, his was just put on youtube.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

mls said:


> Yes - which is why people shouldn't pull videos off youtube at random. Start a problem where there is none.


So true!

The idiot who posted it on youtube is..well an idiot too. They too are looking for people to complain about the horrible abuse.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> That is a terrible video and hard to watch. Looks like someone was hiding behind the trees taping it. That looks to me like he's not a trainer, but to be truthful, I don't think he's doing a bad job. I wouldn't say poor horse, I'd say that horse has some pretty big issues. It's trying hard to get the guy off, it's trying to run out, doesn't want to steer. I would say that horse NEEDS a trainer. But poor horse and bad trainer I wouldn't say.


I agree with FP 100% First of all, when someone hides in the bushes to video an idividual, they've got it in for that person. I'm sure there is some legality with secretly taping someone then posting it on the internet to bash them. Taping them knowingly is one thing, but it was clear as the leaf veil would allow it to be, that this was being taped in hiding.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If you read the comments posted on youtube they say it was taped on purpose to show how mean the rider/trainer was.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> If you read the comments posted on youtube they say it was taped on purpose to show how mean the rider/trainer was.



yep so the havent got the guts to go over and talk to him, so they hide in a bush and take a video of him and post it on youtube. thats really low!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SilverSpur said:


> yep so the havent got the guts to go over and talk to him, so they hide in a bush and take a video of him and post it on youtube. thats really low!


Yeah! 
They watch thru the bushes while they are at a horse show (that is what they posted, right?) and they assume they know what is going on.

People are so short sighted. I suppose if you have always ridden horses that knew how to steer and simply tried to be compliant you would totally have no clue what is going on in that video.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

He sure handled it better than I could have, I'd be on the ground pretty quickly. He's dealing with a snotty horse, and not doing a horrible job at it.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

> I agree with FP 100% First of all, when someone hides in the bushes to video an idividual, they've got it in for that person. I'm sure there is some legality with secretly taping someone then posting it on the internet to bash them. Taping them knowingly is one thing, but it was clear as the leaf veil would allow it to be, that this was being taped in hiding.


I'm pretty sure it's called video voyeurism and though the law was enacted due to a landlord playing "peeping tom" on a woman in her home during private moments the law does state it's a criminal offense to video tape someone without their knowledge. If they actually came forward with this video the person recording it would likely be charged with trespassing, voyeurism for recording it, and libel/slander for posting it online for others to see and therefore causing damage to the persons reputation. I'd advise nobody else to hide in bushes with a tape recorder


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> I'd advise nobody else to hide in bushes with a tape recorder


Drat! There go my weekend plans..... :rofl:


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

As I watched the video, I was impressed at how the guy worked with that horse. He had a good seat, and his heels were down. He didn't get into the horses face, and was trying to get it to move foward. He did a much better job then I ever would.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well I guess I had better watch out that someone doesn't tape me one day when I am training a problematic horse! He didn't do a bad job with a horse that was really misbehaving badly. If anything he probably could have given the horse a little more room to move forwards with his hands. On a horse like that I would sure as hell be carrying a crop to send him forwards rather than sideways and backwards. I suppose that would make me a horse abuser and terrible trainer too. :-(


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's hard to tell what was really going on with that horse and ride combination. Will admit the rider's lack of proper riding clothes made it slightly less believeable that he is in fact a trainer, who knows. When watching the horse, it's also hard to say if it was simply a matter of misbehaved/untrained/green horse being a punk, or if there is something the rider has been doing, or is doing to cause what you saw in the video.

As for posting the video online and talking about it, well. The internet is what it is. Though I would be very upset if someone did this to me, the second you go out in the public eye, you have to deal with what comes along with it.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

This is what drives me absolutely BONKERS about all these prissy little show barns preaching equitation to utter novices - you get people who see things like this and are so ridiculously blind, they can't even see what a GOOD job he's doing.

Yeah, he gets a little flappy and bouncy at times - how about his criticizers post THEIR videos of dealing with a snotty youngster? He doesn't have spurs OR a whip - the horse is pitching a fit in the beginning, and he not only rides the bucks out, he actually gives him his head to get him forward, and only takes up a battle when the horse is trying to run away or run out. He may not be winning a hunter ring, but he stayed ON and got the horse moving - end of story. This isn't a showring - it's the ring of teaching witchy horses that this crap will not be tolerated. He's the one BEHIND the scenes of that expensive hunter you bought all trained and ready to go!

He can get on one of my horses any day of the week compared to some of these so called COWBOY trainers we have around here!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

The only thing that bothered me was hitting the horse in the head! other than that... well we don't really know whats actually happing with that horse (how far he is trained and personality wise)


----------

